
Open Source Democrats - hugs
http://osdems.org
======
a_j_c
> "Organize a community of Open Source developers who want to build tools to
> help local Democratic parties and clubs."

...this may be an unpopular opinion, but even though the GOP is atrocious, the
Dems haven't really given us a good reason to give them our support either.
That's the hard part for me anyway, I can't in good conscience lend support to
either of two ruling parties.

> "Use our community to bring the voice of the Open Source community to our
> elected leaders and government."

...just so the DNC "leaders" can collude behind closed-door meetings to push
whatever candidate and corporate agenda they want on us come election time,
hoping we'll turn out no matter how disappointing the candidate.

